# Newbie grow question NEED SUGGESTIONS!!



## EsC420PoT (Feb 25, 2010)

For vegatative growth, wich would be more efficient MH or Florecent? And what would be the most promising wattage/lumens for either one?? Any help is greatly appriated, thanks.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 25, 2010)

EsC420PoT said:
			
		

> For vegatative growth, wich would be more efficient MH or Florecent? And what would be the most promising wattage/lumens for either one?? Any help is greatly appriated, thanks.


 
ok you can use either for veg ,
alot use flos ,as they are cheaper to run and you can get keep the plants within an inch of them ,,keeping the nodes nice and tight ,,
but you will get a lot more lumens per MH bulb compared to the flos 
goodluck eace:


----------



## EsC420PoT (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks UKgirl. So floro it is. Can you tell me what wattage of floro i should have for 12 plants?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 25, 2010)

*it will depend on the size of your room ,you will need a minimum 3000-5000 lumens per sq ft  for veg ,,and a minimum of 5000 for flowering 
im thinking you must be using quite a lare room ,if so ,MH may be better for you ,in the long run ,,
*


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 25, 2010)

1000 watt all day bro. Spend the cash, get the stash.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 25, 2010)

It depends on the HID light your compareing agains the floro...alot of us have switched to the High Output t-5's in veg, instead of the MH.  Some of the T5's are pushing more lumens then the smaller (like 400w) MH's.  

I had a 400w switchable ballast in my veg cab.  But thought it was overkill, so I put it in my flower room with my 600w hps, and bought a t-5 for the veg cab.  I know Hemp goddes went from MH to t5's also.

You have to watch the watts when buying the HO T-5...they are not all the same...some claim to be HO and aren't...I found this out the hard way!


----------



## EsC420PoT (Feb 25, 2010)

Great!  This is exactly  what I was lookin for! Thanks legalize, UKgirl, and Nouv. But 1000 watt for flowering?? Isnt that a bit much? So T5 it is, so just to be sure, 400 watts of T5? Or did my ******* to stoned? Also, I went and got a Son Agro 430 watt with the 30 wats as  blue  light spectrum for flowering. Is this not enough  lumens for  flowering 12 plants?


----------



## ishnish (Feb 25, 2010)

how big are the plants now and how big is your space?
how big do you want them to be before flowering?
pics?


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Feb 25, 2010)

EsC420PoT said:
			
		

> Great!  This is exactly  what I was lookin for! Thanks legalize, UKgirl, and Nouv. But 1000 watt for flowering?? Isnt that a bit much? So T5 it is, so just to be sure, 400 watts of T5? Or did my ******* to stoned? Also, I went and got a Son Agro 430 watt with the 30 wats as  blue  light spectrum for flowering. Is this not enough  lumens for  flowering 12 plants?



1000w HPS is the way to go for flowering bro, def not too much and I myself would tell you it's almost the only way to go when flowering. Also you wan't more of the oranges and reds when flowering which an HPS bulb will def give you. 

I also use floros for vegging man Their gunna save you a tone in electric plus they don't give off alot of heat like the MH does so that takes away from having to vent your fixture.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 25, 2010)

It all depends on sq ft of space. I only use 1 space for flowering and veg. I cut clones from donor 2 weeks before harvest, chop chop, then clones hit buckets. 3 weeks MH, 9 weeks HPS.

Baseline is 3k lumens a sq ft in veg and 5k for flower, as said above. You need to do some math. GL


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh and sorry man didn't read the last partbut the one 430 HPS bulb you have will not be good for 12 plants they're gunna need more lumens than what that one 430w bulb puts out especially if it's a decent size grow room. Read some of the forum posts about lighting and Room size man. When it comes to growing weed there is no fast/easy route especially if you wan't to have a decent crop at all, most of us have learned that the hard way. Good luck on you plants man and happy growing


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 25, 2010)

hugs...it all depends on the square footage of his space.  430 might work for 12 plants if they are all small clones, and in a 12 sq ft area, it depends on how many lumens it puts out...I do agree though you would be pushing it.  The same with the comment about the 1000w being what he wants to use for flower...if we don't know the square footage of his flower room, we can't recomend what he needs for lighting.

Nouvelle chef hit the nail on the head when he said you want 3000 lumens per sq. ft. in veg, and 5000 lumens per sq. ft. in flower ....these are minimums!  I'm pushing about 8000/sq.' in flower...which is a bit overkill, but I need the 2 lights to get a good footprint on my canopy.


----------



## stinkyelements (Feb 25, 2010)

I agree with LF if you plan on keeping clones in a nice tight grow area a 430 would be fine, i have 10 under a 250 hps and they are doing great, go with what u think you can work with, get your sq ft and do the math 5,000 lumens a sqft is good from the advise i've been given. How big do you plan on having them?


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Feb 25, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> hugs...it all depends on the square footage of his space.  430 might work for 12 plants if they are all small clones, and in a 12 sq ft area, it depends on how many lumens it puts out...I do agree though you would be pushing it.  The same with the comment about the 1000w being what he wants to use for flower...if we don't know the square footage of his flower room, we can't recomend what he needs for lighting.
> 
> Nouvelle chef hit the nail on the head when he said you want 3000 lumens per sq. ft. in veg, and 5000 lumens per sq. ft. in flower ....these are minimums!  I'm pushing about 8000/sq.' in flower...which is a bit overkill, but I need the 2 lights to get a good footprint on my canopy.



Sorry freedom, I was just going under the assumption that he was going to grow them all from sproutling and just have them in a room to grow under his lights, the last thing I wan't for any new grower is his plants to die. All i can say is if you do have 12 plants in a 12sq ft area I'd use some LST along with a short veg cycle cause you might come home to a stinky jungle in your grow room one day.


----------



## EsC420PoT (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks alot guys, all of this helps alot! But im sorry to say I dont have any way to post pics right now.... I also have to get a tape measure to give yall a better idea.... But im growing in my closet with a bit of a tent extension. An educated guess id have to say length 5- 6 ft. width 15-20ft. hight 15-20 ft. My closet is cutt in 3\4ths with the bigger side for flowering.  My clones are about 8 inch, I expect to grow em about 1-2 feet, and am only gonna flower for  about how ever big it gets within 2-2 1\2 months. And my 430 son agro is a HPS that gives off I think 15000-20000 lumens. So should I get a 1000 watt Hps? or keep what I got? AND how many watts should I have for the floro for veg? Cause right now I just got 3 floro bulbs that are about 4-5 ft long , I have no idea how many lumens or what the wattage is...( I stole  em from one of my brothers, so no clue..). But I do know that there foros and that they are growin the clones fine. But I want my plants to be dank, so I want  to make sure so I can buy the right ones.


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Feb 27, 2010)

The way I'm looking at it man is when you split the room by 3/4 its still gunna be somewhere around 40-90 sq. ft that your HPS is going to have to cover. so if your 430 bulb pushes out 20,000 lumens thats only 500 lumens per sq. ft in your flowering room at a maximum. Remember what LF said, you want 3000 lumens per sq. ft. in veg, and 5000 lumens per sq. ft. in flower ....these are minimums! Seems to me you need more light.

For the floros man T-5's are my favorite for vegging. If you have those great. you can tell what bulb it is by the size: if they're really thin T-5's (they're a bit bigger around then a pencil), medium size are T-8's (they get used a lot in aquariums and terrariums for animals), and T-12's are quite big they are used mostly as shop lights.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 28, 2010)

you really need to give us exacts on the size of your rooms...otherwise we are just guessing here...and that is not good.  If your flower room is bigger than 4'x4' (height doesn't really matter in this equation) then the 430 will not be enough...and IMO I wouldn't go bigger than 3'x3' with that light.  I have a 4'x4' that I light with a 400w hps, and a 600w hps...I would have been allright lumen wise /sq ft with just the 600, but I didn't like that my footprint did not cover the whole canapoy unless I moved the light away from my tops by 18"...so I added the 400w, and this allowed me to put my lights right down to 8-10" away from my tops.

Get your tape measure and let us know what you are working with.


----------



## EsC420PoT (Feb 28, 2010)

alright, Ill try to get a measure tomorrow. But I can already tell that my 430 isnt gonna be enough... And im somewhat  confused with the floros, yall say to use t5 but how many? And Im not familar what the wattage or how many lumens the t5 give out. Thanks guys, I appriciate all the help especially  with my newb questions.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 28, 2010)

EsC420PoT said:
			
		

> alright, Ill try to get a measure tomorrow. But I can already tell that my 430 isnt gonna be enough... And im somewhat  confused with the floros, yall say to use t5 but how many? And Im not familar what the wattage or how many lumens the t5 give out. Thanks guys, I appriciate all the help especially  with my newb questions.



Lighting needs are figured by sq footage.  Basically, a 400W HPS will cover a 9-10 sq ft area, a 600W will cover a 16 sq ft area, a 1000W will cover 25-30 sq ft.  Don't forget about ventilation--you are going to be creating some heat.

Again, how many T5s you are going to need depends on how large your space is.  I use a 4' 4 tube fixture--each tube is 54W and puts out 5000 lumens--in a space about 2 x 4.  Although I am running less than 3000 lumens per sq ft, the T5 does such a good job that I don't think I need the extra lumens.


----------



## EsC420PoT (Feb 28, 2010)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Lighting needs are figured by sq footage.  Basically, a 400W HPS will cover a 9-10 sq ft area, a 600W will cover a 16 sq ft area, a 1000W will cover 25-30 sq ft.  Don't forget about ventilation--you are going to be creating some heat.
> 
> Again, how many T5s you are going to need depends on how large your space is.  I use a 4' 4 tube fixture--each tube is 54W and puts out 5000 lumens--in a space about 2 x 4.  Although I am running less than 3000 lumens per sq ft, the T5 does such a good job that I don't think I need the extra lumens.


Thanks  hemp, thats what I was lookin for!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 1, 2010)

Watch what you buy when your getting your t5.  I mean really look at lumens per bulb.  I made the mistake of thinking HO (high output) was ho...but they are not all the same.  The ones that have the waterfarm stamp on them are not throwing the lumens of what other HO's are...so pay attention, and get the highest lumens you can find...don't buy the first one you find...lol...but that should go without saying.


----------



## EsC420PoT (Mar 2, 2010)

hey hemp where exactly is his recipe? I can't seem to find it... Is it somewhere in what he wrote below the movies and pics, or is there like a specific tab? thanks


----------



## riddlin226 (Mar 2, 2010)

newbe just opend my room and got four plants going  only prob is im using seeds from street stash to nervis to mail order any sugest would be greatly appreciated


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 2, 2010)

growing bagseeds are fine.. jus remember its gonna take after the plant it came from.. so if it hermied then urs can..  i would by some seds.. top of the page there is 2 links.. attitude and tga seeds.. both have great ratings from ppl and offer stealthy shipments.. dont worry too much bout orfering seeds.. jus keep the grow to yourself.. loose lips sinks ships..stealthy is the game


----------

